
Parking Hell: How Bad UX Design Made a London County's Attractions Inaccessible - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/parking-hell-how-bad-technology-choices-and-ux-design-ruined-a-countys-public-attractions-8417bf256e03
======
CM30
If you've ever wondered what the car park equivalent of a 'only compatible
with Google Chrome' message is, well apparently it's a certain company saying
your choice of parking space doesn't support your type of vehicle and to go
park somewhere else.

Also why it's not a good idea to rely solely on mobile apps for simple public
services.

------
Someone
So, what does the _“Or call 020 3046 0010”_ alternative do?

(Yes, they try to hide it, and it still requires a phone with reception, but
it could be a lot better than downloading and using the app)

~~~
CM30
That's what I did, and that's what got the message about that 'vehicle type
not being supported'. Meanwhile the app didn't seem to give me that message
after being reinstalled, thankfully enough.

